# Couple pics of my girl



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Little McKenzie is a dirt magnet, which means a bath every 5 or so days!  Ahh, the joys of puppy hood! 

Anyway, after I give her a bath I can't help but take pics!

Here are a couple from last night.

My attempt at a similar photo to what Stacy took before!
Kenzie girl at almost 5 months
[attachment=51507:sky.jpg]

This is Stacy's pic (hope it's okay to post)
At 10 or 12 weeks
[attachment=51510:IMG_1640.jpg]

I got out a treat, so she immediately sat (and smiled!)  Smart girl.
[attachment=51508:smile.jpg]

Her coat is growing so fast!
[attachment=51509:from_side.jpg]

Thanks for looking! :wub:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

McKenzie sure is a cutie :wub2:

I love the pic of you holding her up to the sky


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh of course it's ok to post my pics!! You are doing such an incredible job with her! Her coat is growing fast and is looking awesome. 

I know i keep saying it, but OMG she looks like her mom!!!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow she is so pretty! And her coat is growing fast!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awww, Mckenzie is adorable!!! Her hair looks exactly like Ava's right now... with the "unicorn" looking top knot and all, LOL. Don't ya just Love it! :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh she is so cute. She definitely has that
unmistakable "Bellarata" look! I got Frankie at 
just about that age (5 mos.) Since Stacy is OK
with posting pictures that she took I will show you 
what Frankie looked like just a few days before he
came to live with me. 

[attachment=51514:frank.jpg]

Can you see the family resemblance!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

McKenzie is such a pretty girl!!!! :wub: :wub: Her coat looks great!!! :thumbsup: I absolutely love her sweet lil smile!!! :heart: :heart:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

She is gorgeous! :wub2:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww...I love her smile! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

They (McKenzie and Frankie) both have those beautiful lemon tipped ears that I had never seen before joining this forum and now am falling in love with! McKenzie is growing up so fast and looks more beautiful than ever. I love the picture of her and the sky - its like she's a little angel sent down for you to love :wub: :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww look at that little smile! she is soooo cute. such a little fluff ball :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love the 1st picture you took! Great job. McKenzie is just gorgeous...I love the pigment that Stacy is able to breed into all of her pups. :wub: Kenzie's coat is looking great!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Just gorgeous girls!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh wow, she is sooooooooooooo cute!! i just love her


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

She is sooo adorable!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (drclee @ Apr 22 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766326


> Awww...I love her smile! :wub:[/B]


me too!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's a beauty, I could look at her pictures all day :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

She is just such a doll! What a pretty little girl. She looks great and what a nice coat she's got.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

she is simply beautiful!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Your girl is adorable........just a darling fluffball~~You know Stacy's babes are the BEST!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my what a beautiful girl.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She looks adorable. :wub: I like the way Stacy's "look" is coming together you can tell they are all related. :aktion033:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

She's positively adorable. Gotta love that face!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Apr 22 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766318


> Oh she is so cute. She definitely has that
> unmistakable "Bellarata" look! I got Frankie at
> just about that age (5 mos.) Since Stacy is OK
> with posting pictures that she took I will show you
> ...



Ooooh Mr Frank! My sweet sweet boy! Wait, your sweet sweet boy.  

I can't take credit for a Bellarata look though, that is due to other people's hard work! I'm just reaping the benefits until my 'own' line is established!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

What a little sweetie pie! She is just darling! :wub: :wub:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

She is so beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She really does look beautiful!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

She's so beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow Kenzie is gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww.. adorable pics... thanx for sharing :wub: :wub: Puppy hood is the best time!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:wub: :wub: How do you get anything done with that adorable girl running around?!!?! I wouldn't be able to take my eyes off of her.....McKenzie is pure heaven! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's so adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

McKenzie is just beautiful. She is going to be quite a stunner, and there certainly is a family resemblance to all the other Bellarata pups.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She is such a cutie pie. :wub: :wub: :wub: Her coat looks so soft. :tender:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is gorgeous!! :wub: :wub: A beauty!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

Aww. This is the pup formally known as McFatty, isn't she? Congratulations on this beautiful girl! Both the new mommy and Stacy. 

Stacy, did you keep the littersister? These were Caira's girls, weren't they?


----------

